# Sonderpreis: Core i5 750 für 157,90 Euro und weitere Produkte mit PCGH-Rabatt [Anzeige]



## PCGH-Redaktion (30. September 2009)

*Sonderpreis: Core i5 750 für 157,90 Euro und weitere Produkte mit PCGH-Rabatt [Anzeige]*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Sonderpreis: Core i5 750 für 157,90 Euro und weitere Produkte mit PCGH-Rabatt [Anzeige] gefragt. Beachten Sie dabei unsere Forenregeln.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Sonderpreis: Core i5 750 für 157,90 Euro und weitere Produkte mit PCGH-Rabatt [Anzeige]


----------



## ile (30. September 2009)

*Sonderpreis: Core i5 750 für 157,90 Euro und weitere Produkte mit PCGH-Rabatt [Anzeige]*

   

SUPER!!! Home of Hardware ist ein toller Shop und dass es hier ab jetzt Extra-Rabatte gibt, find ich saugeil!!!


----------



## fred00782 (1. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Sonderpreis: Core i5 750 für 157,90 Euro und weitere Produkte mit PCGH-Rabatt [Anzeige]*



ile schrieb:


> SUPER!!! Home of Hardware ist ein toller Shop und dass es hier ab jetzt Extra-Rabatte gibt, find ich saugeil!!!


 

WOW, Rabatte............ also so wie ich das gesehen habe, ist bei Home of Hardware alles 2 Euro billiger, als bei HOH im Shop.

Sogar bei Alternate erhälst du einiges zu den Preisen wie hier genannt, uns Alternate ist ja nicht der billigste.
Also so dein Lob ist da wohl nicht angebracht!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (2. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Sonderpreis: Core i5 750 für 157,90 Euro und weitere Produkte mit PCGH-Rabatt [Anzeige]*

Die Kritik ist ziemlich haltlos, wenn Du mal 1. alles genau durchliest (es gibt auch Vorteile beim Porto) und 2. mal einen Preisvergleich bemühst.

Den Core i5 750 gibt es nirgendwo günstiger als über unsere HoH-Unterseite.


----------



## nDivia (2. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Sonderpreis: Core i5 750 für 157,90 Euro und weitere Produkte mit PCGH-Rabatt [Anzeige]*

Find ich geil, zumal HoH einer der Shops is, bei dem ich recht häufig was bestell!!


----------



## Lockdown (2. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Sonderpreis: Core i5 750 für 157,90 Euro und weitere Produkte mit PCGH-Rabatt [Anzeige]*



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Die Kritik ist ziemlich haltlos, wenn Du mal 1. alles genau durchliest (es gibt auch Vorteile beim Porto) und 2. mal einen Preisvergleich bemühst.
> 
> Den Core i5 750 gibt es nirgendwo günstiger als über unsere HoH-Unterseite.



Das ist falsch, lieber Thilo.

Bei Mindfactory gibt es die CPU schon für 158,94  UND bei Bestellung nach Mitternacht versandkostenfrei.
Im Klartext also 3,90 € günstiger als auf HoH.Die Tray ist sogar 5,21 ct günstiger als HoH.
Bei dem einen Shop braucht man den Speziallink - bei dem anderen muss man halt etwas länger aufbleiben.Aber ist eh Freitag heute 

Wenn ein Shop solch Irreführende Werbung schaltet die so aufgebauscht ist als wäre es ein außergewöhnliches TOP Angebot, macht es ihn für mich nur unsympatisch. 

Obwohl ich sowohl mit HOH als auch Mindfactory gute Erfahrungen gemacht habe.


Mal ganz abgesehen davon, dass die CPU vor ein paar Tagen noch 7€ weniger kostete und sich die CPU Preise quasi jeden Tag ändern.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (2. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Sonderpreis: Core i5 750 für 157,90 Euro und weitere Produkte mit PCGH-Rabatt [Anzeige]*

Lieber Lockdown,

Wo finde ich denn das Druidenwissen über Bestellungen nach Mitternacht? Im Preisvergleich sehe ich dazu nichts.

Liebe Grüße, Thilo

(Der musste jetzt sein: Gibts auch irgendwo Vollmond-Rabatt?)


----------



## JayxG (2. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Sonderpreis: Core i5 750 für 157,90 Euro und weitere Produkte mit PCGH-Rabatt [Anzeige]*



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> ... Wo finde ich denn das Druidenwissen über Bestellungen nach Mitternacht?


 hier der link 


PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Der musste jetzt sein: Gibts auch irgendwo Vollmond-Rabatt?


 LOL


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (2. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Sonderpreis: Core i5 750 für 157,90 Euro und weitere Produkte mit PCGH-Rabatt [Anzeige]*

Okay, danke. Sollte vielleicht mal jemand Mindfactory sagen, dass das auch bei Geizhals zu sehen ist. Weiß bestimmt kaum jemand.

Anyway, im Wesentlichen geht es hier darum, dass HoH-Kunden über PCGH einen besseren Preis kriegen als direkt über den Shop. Das ist ein unstrittiger Vorteil. Wir ändern die News entsprechend ab, dass unser Core i5 750-Preis inklusive Porto (und entsprechenden Boni wie Mondschein, Jungfrauenblut und Feenstaub) nicht der beste der Welt ist. Sorry für das Missverständnis.


----------



## Warhead78 (2. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Sonderpreis: Core i5 750 für 157,90 Euro und weitere Produkte mit PCGH-Rabatt [Anzeige]*

Ich für meinen Teil als "Jeden Tag zu PCGhw.de"-klicker freue mich über jeden Rabatt. HOH ist schließlich ein guter shop, den ich jeden "unbekannten" vorziehen würde. Ich werde es also Nutzen, anstatt rumzumeckern.


----------



## Lockdown (2. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Sonderpreis: Core i5 750 für 157,90 Euro und weitere Produkte mit PCGH-Rabatt [Anzeige]*

Ich wollte ja nur darauf hinweisen, dass die Aussage in der News so nicht korrekt ist.
Natürlich ist es bei so kleinen Beträgen nicht weiter wichtig (bei mir entscheidet sich dann die Shopwahl oft dadurch wo man noch günstig was dazu kaufen kann).

Der Unbekannteste Shop ist Mindfactory ja nicht gerade - 4500 Bewertungen im Preisvergleich gegen "nur" 2300 für HoH zeigen, dass beide Shops nicht gerade klein sind. 

Also legen wir diese Diskussion bei.


----------

